

US Supreme Court to Review CA Law Restricting Sale of Violent Video Games - canacct
http://pavlovskitchen.wordpress.com/2010/04/30/supreme-court-to-review-california-law-regarding-sale-of-violent-video%C2%A0games/

======
dbEsq
It would seem like this issue has been settled in previous cases. One would
think they would at least try to tailor the statute to conform to established
judicial precedent.

